# Blind baskets compatible with 57mm Lelit Anna



## numb15 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi, struggling slightly to find a simple metal blind basket for the 57mm Anna portafilter.

Has anybody bought this one, for some reason it doesn't mention Lelit as one of the brands in the description which may just be a miss or it may genuinely not fit (and the retailer hasn't responded to my question so far):

https://www.redber.co.uk/products/puly-blindy-espresso-machine-blanking-disc?_pos=15&_sid=fbf92a5dd&_ss=r


----------



## Weeduggy (Mar 26, 2021)

Lelit make there own. Quick search brought this up. https://www.maxicoffee.com/en-gb/lelit-57mm-blind-filter-basket-p-2122.html


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

numb15 said:


> Hi, struggling slightly to find a simple metal blind basket for the 57mm Anna portafilter.
> 
> Has anybody bought this one, for some reason it doesn't mention Lelit as one of the brands in the description which may just be a miss or it may genuinely not fit (and the retailer hasn't responded to my question so far):
> 
> https://www.redber.co.uk/products/puly-blindy-espresso-machine-blanking-disc?_pos=15&_sid=fbf92a5dd&_ss=r


 That should fit no problems. Looks like Puly is making them in all sorts of sizes. 👍


----------

